# New Retreat



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

pictures.
xoxoxox


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow!! Congrats, Kerry! Looks so relaxing!! Is this your new weekend home? Or have you moved from the City? Enjoy!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

ummmm......what time do you need me there?


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Kerry i love it and the girls look they love it also! :wub: Have they gotten used to it yet or are they still exploring? I know your going to enjoy going there and relaxing. Have you got your air conditioner fixed yet or are you still freezing your butt off?


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

artytime: Need to have a housewarming so we can :drinkup: poolside. 
Congratulations on your beautiful home.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

princessre said:


> Wow!! Congrats, Kerry! Looks so relaxing!! Is this your new weekend home? Or have you moved from the City? Enjoy!


Thank you, Sophia. Oh I'd never the city! Not sure how Steve feels, though. LOL
xoxoxoxo


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Congratulations, Kerry and Steve! Your home is beautiful!!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

The A Team said:


> ummmm......what time do you need me there?


Any time, Pat. Set your GPS.
xoxoxoxoxox


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

mysugarbears said:


> Kerry i love it and the girls look they love it also! :wub: Have they gotten used to it yet or are they still exploring? I know your going to enjoy going there and relaxing. Have you got your air conditioner fixed yet or are you still freezing your butt off?


Thank you, Debbie. Girls absolutely love it. We went to the city for a couple of days and all they did was sleep! 

Still freezing, yet today, it feels good. Except for the charlie horses my feet get. Thank God I have socks. LOL 

xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

mary-anderson said:


> artytime: Need to have a housewarming so we can :drinkup: poolside.
> Congratulations on your beautiful home.


Thanks so much, Mary.
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

congrats Kerry!! so when's the pool party?artytime:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

harrysmom said:


> Congratulations, Kerry and Steve! Your home is beautiful!!!


Thanks so much, Deb. Once I get furniture I'll try to set up a meet-up. I'd love that!!
xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

mfa said:


> congrats Kerry!! so when's the pool party?artytime:


Thanks, sweetie. No furniture, but, I do have towels.
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sooooo that's where you have been:biggrin: your house is beautiful Kerry, I am so happy for you and Steve, enjoy every moment my friend


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, Kerry ... your new home is so beautiful. And, the landscaping is gorgeous. I love all the trees, the big lawn, and the pool ... the setting looks so peaceful and relaxing. I love it! 

The girls look like they have already settled into their new home. And, what a perfect place for them to frolic in the grass. 

Steve looks great, too. 

Kerry, I couldn't be more happy for you and Steve. Congratulations on you new and beautiful home!

Felix just looked at the pictures and said ... "Wow! A beautiful home!"

I love you, dear girlfriend. :smootch::heart:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Beautiful Kerry! Everything is just perfect including your darling girls.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

That is such a beautiful house! I love the yard and pool too. It looks like the perfectly relaxing getaway for the 5 of you! lol!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

WOW!!!!! What a gorgeous home!!!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Congrats! Lovely home!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Wowza!!! Kerry it's just gorgeous.:wub: I'll set my GPS along with Pat. :HistericalSmiley: Steve looks so happy!!! We need to see you at your beautiful home too. Full family picture!
I was thinking that with the three car garage, each of the girls can have extra storage room for their clothes and toys. :smrofl: It's really beautiful and as I said in my PM, brings back my youth out there. Sighhhhh!
Enjoy. :chili:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Congratulations on your new home!! It's just beautiful. May you all enjoy it in good health.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

awesome , beautiful !! loved the pics ! god bless ur home and enjoy !


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

It's beauuuuuuuuuuuuuuutiful, Kerry! Enjoy!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Just beautiful Kerry, congratulations! I love the open space and pool, 
and the pool boy ain't bad either.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Beautiful! What a nice break that will be from the city. I like that circular room on top what kind of room is it?


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Congratulations on your new home. The house, the pool, the grounds all look lovely:thumbsup:. It lt is a wonderful getaway from the city :chili:Enjoy every minute you're there!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Congratulations Kerry! Your new home is beautiful. 
I'm so happy for you and the girls.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Beautiful pictures and stunning fluffs! :wub:


----------



## krish's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

Congratulations! Your new home is beautiful!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Very charming! Congrats!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Kerry, your home is beautiful!!! Gorgeous, peaceful and allready has the look of tons of love. Oh I love it!!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

How beautiful!! Enjoy it!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Lucky you!!!! Your getaway home is fabulous! I predict many happy years and vacays in your beautiful new home. The girls have every reason to be smiling in the picture....they are in paradise! Congrats Kerry and enjoy!!!!!!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

:drinkup: Congrats on your BEAUTIFUL new place...looks like it could be featured in Home & Garden!!!! That yard is a doggy dream come true!!!!! Wishing you endless hours of relaxation and enjoyment... :Flowers 2:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Beautiful house! Where is it located Kerry? Love the HUGE yard!! Lots of room for doggies to run in!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Congrats Kerry. it's beautiful. Now you have the best of both words!
Where is the new house? property also looks beautiful!

Enjoy!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I cannot believe that I am just now seeing this..........Oh, Kerry, I am so happy for you!!!:chili: You have the best of both worlds now~~~Have fun there with the hubby and the babies! Now I have to go back and look at it again!!! So pretty and well kept!!!:chili:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

WOW! That place looks awesome and the girls seem to love it too


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Dear Paula, Marie, Kim, Andrea, Sher, Suzan, Sue, Reva, Liza, Brit, Bren, Ashley, Michele, Jane, Annie, Krish's mom, love sophie, Christine, Maggie, Tammy, Eileen, Pam, Leslie, Dianne, Johita,

Thank you all for your well wishes. It means the world to me. I'm so happy you love the house. 

Pam and Leslie, the house is in Remsenburg, NY, 6 minutes from Westhampton. It's weird to be sitting outside and saying, I can't believe this is ours. So private and peaceful. 

Ashley, we call that room upstairs the steeple. It's the only room on the second floor. It's really pretty, windows all around, french doors open to a little balcony. Such pretty views. I think we'll be putting a bar up there and a pinball machine.

Thank you all, my friends.
xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

KAG said:


> Dear Paula, Marie, Kim, Andrea, Sher, Suzan, Sue, Reva, Liza, Brit, Bren, Ashley, Michele, Jane, Annie, Krish's mom, love sophie, Christine, Maggie, Tammy, Eileen, Pam, Leslie, Dianne, Johita,
> 
> Thank you all for your well wishes. It means the world to me. I'm so happy you love the house.
> 
> ...


A bar and a pinball machine in the steeple with the views? :blink: Okay Kerry. I was thinking something a little more serene Like a lavish hot tub or a bedroom.:chili:


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

WOW Paradise :thumbsup: Congrats Kerry and Steve:chili: Your home is beautiful


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Just enjoy!!!!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Wow!! What a beautiful home!! Congratulations!!

Are you going to get a ride on mower for those lovely lawns? I would LOVE to play with a ride on mower!! LOL


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG, Kerry, it's gorgeous. I love, love, love it and I'm sure that you, DH and the girls do too.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

WOW!! *Beautiful*, Kerry! You, Steve and the girls really know how to live!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Wowza....that's your getaway home? I'm not sure I'd ever want to leave! Love it!! Congrats to you, Steve and the girls. I hope you have many wonderful times and memories in your new home.:wub:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

:Good luck:Kerry your house is beautiful just like you .


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh what a gorgeous place... Lucky you. The fluffs must be in heaven. :cloud9:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh My!! Kerry,.. you new home and yard are just GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so so happy for you!!!! ENJOY!! ENJOY!! ENJOY!!!!!!!!!!


----------

